# Do While mit Switch Case



## AlexD (4. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich muss eine Menü erstellen mit dem ich verschiedene Kisten in ein Array einlese

Ich habe nun folgendes Probleme, damit ich die eingabe nicht nur 1 mal machen kann habe ich eine Do While schleife vor meine switch Case abfrage geschrieben.

Allerdings komme ich mit der Bedingung am Ende nicht klar. 

Es müsste ja ungefähr so sein

Wenn die Eingabe != e ist 

Der Quellcode sieht so aus


```
do {
        String Einlesen;
        char Wahl;
        
        System.out.println("Sie haben folgende Möglichkeiten:\n");
        
        System.out.println("a eine Neue Kiste eingeben");
        System.out.println("b eine Kiste ändern ");
        System.out.println("c eine Kiste löschen");
        System.out.println("d eine Kiste löschen");
        System.out.println("e Das Programm verlassen\n");
        
        Einlesen=JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte treffen Sie Ihre Wahl: ");
        
        Wahl=Einlesen.charAt(0);
        
        switch (Wahl){
        	
        case 'a' :
        	eingabe(zahlenArray);
        break;
        
        
        case 'b' :
        	ändern(zahlenArray);
        break;
        
       // case 'c' :
        	// löschen(zahlenArray);
       //  break;
        
        case 'd' :
        	anzeigen(zahlenArray);
        break;
        
        case 'e' :
        
        break;
        }
       } while ();
```


vielen Dank im vorraus für die Hilfe


----------



## Der Müde Joe (4. Apr 2010)

so in etwa:


```
boolean run = true;
while(run) { /** do it  */
//...
case 'e':
run = false;
break;
}
```


----------



## AlexD (4. Apr 2010)

Alles klar läuft wie ne 1 vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------

